# Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion



## ronde (29. Juni 2015)

*Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hallo Forum,

ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren bei Euch im Forum und Ihr seid meine erste Ansprechstelle, wenn es um neue Hardware geht. Nun ist es möglicherweise wieder soweit .
Aktuell habe ich folgende Konfiguration mit meinem Hauptrechner den ich hauptsächlich zur Audio und Videoproduktion nutze (recht intensiv und auch beruflich). Ich spiele auch noch ab und zu, da reicht die Leistung eigentlich auch noch ganz gut aus (hauptsächlich mal ne Runde CS GO).

Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) 
ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) 
2 x Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 also ingesamt 16 GB 4x4GB
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 
3xSamsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1xCrucial SSD M4 256GB
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA

Leider habe ich aber schon seit ewiger Zeit (über ein Jahr) unerklärliche Bluescreens und ich habe echt alles probiert, finde aber keine Lösung. Zum konzentrierten Arbeiten und Produzieren ist das recht nervig, zumal ich momentan wirklich viel mit dem Computer arbeite und meist mehrere Stunden am Tag. 

Nun bin ich am überlegen, einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen und evtl. alte Komponenten zu übernehmen. Ich habe wegen den Bluescreens alles getauscht bis auf den Prozessor und Mainboard. Ich habe also so die kleine Vermutung das eines der beiden die Probleme macht.  Siehe auch meinen Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-windows-7-und-windows-8-1-brauche-hilfe.html

Desweiteren arbeite ich wirklich viel mit dem PC und mehr Leistung wäre eigentlich in allen Bereichen gut (bis auf die Grafik, die ist bei Audioproktion nicht so wichtig). Sowohl CPU Leistung für Plugins, als auch möglichst viel RAM und schneller Festplattenspeicher (SSD) zum Laden von Samples wäre gut. Die 256 GB reiche leider nicht aus und das macht bei größeren Samples und Libraries wirklich einen Unterschied. Manche Patches sind alleine 1GB groß und das über eine SSD zu laden, wäre deutlich schneller. 

Am besten wären eigentlich bestimmt 1-2 TB SSD Speicher aber das kostet bestimmt ordentlich. Zudem wäre auch das doppelte an RAM gut (also 32GB)

Nun bin ich gerade etwas unsicher, ob es

1) Sinn macht einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen, oder ob die Komponenten noch "zu gut" sind? Der i7 hat eigentlich immer gute Dienste geleistet und der Rest auch. Bis auf die Bluescreens eben. Und die Grafikkarte wurde auch schon paar mal bedrohlich heiß und hat bischen gezickt. Läuft aber noch 
2) Wenn ich was verändern würde, wo würdet Ihr zuerst anfangen? Wie gesagt Hauptpunkte wären: Viel RAM, (sehr) schneller Festplattenplatz wenn möglich 2 TB, schneller CPU. Gelegentlichs zocken auf mittlerem Niveau, daher muss Graka nichts besonderes sein. 
3) Würdet Ihr upgraden oder eher neu zusammenstellen?
4) Wenn ja, was wäre so die beste Preis/Leistungskombination für meine Zwecke? Es gibt ja immer so Komponenten die vom P/L Verhältnis top sind, hab da aber gerade kein Überblick.
5) Preislich habe ich momentan noch kein Plan. Wenn es unter 1000 € bleiben könnte wäre gut. 

So, das wars mal von mir, hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.

Danke im Vorraus!
Ronde


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Puh wow was für nen Post! 

Mal in aller Kürze: Hardware, die noch funktiona ist würde ich nicht entsorgen sondern aufrüsten, deine Basis ist nicht schlecht! 

Den Speicher auf eine SSD zu verlagern ist sicher clever und kann nen ordentlichen Performancegewinn mit sich bringen aber nur wenn entsprechend viel Datendurchsatz vorhanden ist und die HDD ein Flaschenhals ist. 

Gut was kann man machen? Wenn Du auf 2*1TB SSD umsteigen willst bist Du definitiv schon bei ca. 700 Euro und dann bleibt nicht mehr viel wegen Budget. 

Hast Du denn sehr rechenaufwändieg Batchjobs anstehen, oder regelmäßig den RAM am Anschlag? Evtl. solltest du in Sachen Priorität etwas umdenken und auf ne 6-Kern Plattform umsteigen oder eben nen Xeon... Wenn du wirklich Leistung willst UND SSD Speicher solltest du dein Budget etwa verdoppeln... Dann wäre das Folgende möglich (ca. 2000 Euro, ist halt dann ein echtes Arbeitsgerät, wenn du damit dein Geld verdienst): 

1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Und SSD: 2* http://geizhals.de/crucial-mx200-1tb-ct1000mx200ssd1-a1215111.html 

Als GPU sowas in der Art: http://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-280x-tri-x-11221-20-40g-a1126377.html


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Also da du mit dem Rechner hauptsächlich arbeitest solltest du komplett neu machen und dann aber auch dein Budget erhöhen. CPU Leistung, RAM und schnelle Festplatten, ich weiss genau was du meinst. 

Das könnte so aussehen für knappe 1600€

1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
2 x Crucial MX200  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT500MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Eine SSD für das OS und deine Programme und zwei SSDs für die Files. Eine HDD oder auch noch eine zusätzliche SSD kannst du später immer noch nachrüsten.

Edit: Grafikkarte entfernt, du kannst deine alte ja weiter verwenden.


----------



## Aldeguerra (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Die Zusammenstellung von Chischko und Amon eintüten und ab geht die Post, Ronde!!


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

chischko hat zu wenig RAM drin und der Wasserkasten ist auch unnötig.  32MB RAM sind Pflicht, Audio Zeugs frisst RAM zum Frühstück, da kann man gar nicht genug haben.


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



Amon schrieb:


> chischko hat zu wenig RAM drin und der Wasserkasten ist auch unnötig.  32MB RAM sind Pflicht, Audio Zeugs frisst RAM zum Frühstück, da kann man gar nicht genug haben.



Hmm naaaaaaja! Hab selbst mit einigen Anwendungen jongliert semiprofessionell aber RAM war nie die Bremse... Eher die CPU beim rekodieren und eben die HDDs beim Laden und schreiben der Samples. Hab es mit 4Gb schon gemacht noch vor 3 Jahren und bis vor 3 Monaten mit 8 und immer genug gehabt... Aber schlecht sind die 32Gb sicher nicht. 
@TE: Nur so aus Interesse: Welche Anwendungen verwendest du?


----------



## jamie (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Wäre gut zu wissen, welche DAW und welche PlugIns genutzt werden. Und wie viele Spuren in etwa.

Denn wenn, müsstest du wegen des alten Sockels  im Prinzip den gesamten Rechner austauschen - den alten kann man ja als Zweitrechner für CSGO etc. behalten.
Die Zusammenstellung von Amon sieht ganz gut aus, ist natürlich aber preislich happig. Deswegen die Frage, ob sich das für dich überhaupt lohnt, also wie viel Power du wirklich brauchst.


----------



## ronde (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. 
Die Zusammenstellungen sehen gut aus - leider halt auch ne ganz ordentliche Investition. Das Geld sitzt bei mir momentan nicht ganz so locker und eigentlich läuft der Rechner ja noch, nur halt mit den Bluescreens zwischen drin. 
Bei der Audioproduktion kommt es halt immer darauf an was man genau macht.  Ich nutze Ableton Live und verschiedene VSTs, die dann auch mal ordentliche Power ziehen können. Man kann die Tracks zwar einfrieren aber das ist halt auch immer ein Zeitfaktor und manche Projekte haben bei mir über 100 Spuren, das dann alles immer einzufrieren und aufzutauen kostet wirklich Zeit. Außerdem mixer und master ich gerne im gleichen Projekt. Ich weiß das viele das nicht so machen, ich finds aber total praktisch und passe auch meinen Mix gerne in Bezug zum Mastering an. Wenn man dann paar Mastering Plugins auf dem Master hat + die ganzen VSTs wirds leider mit der CPU Power auch öfters mal eng. 
Und wegen dem Speicher und RAM. Ich arbeite auch einiges mit Kontakt Libraries und viele davon sind ja echt rießig. Die Laden dann die Samples in den RAM und komme bei größeren Projekten auch an die Grenze der 16 GB. Und das Laden von HDD dauert halt auch echt ewig bei großen Patches. Da manchmal 3-4 Minute zu warten, ist halt für den Workflow etwas kontrak produktiv .

Ich würde halt den ganzen Ablauf optimieren, und daher die Frage wegen neuer Hardware und wie man am besten vorgeht. 
Eine SSD für die Samples würde bestimmt schon helfen. 
Wenn neuer CPU und RAM muss eigentlich auch neues Mainboard her. Ram habe ich schon 4x4 GB drin und mehr geht ja nicht.


----------



## jamie (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Welche VSTs nutzt du denn noch neben Kontakt?

Wenn's mit dem Geld gerade knapp ist, würde ich einfach noch einen Moment warten, da wie gesagt die ganze Plattform ausgetauscht werden müsste.
Was man z.B. machen könnte, wäre jetzt schon mal in eine/mehrere SSDs investieren. Die kannst du beim Rechnerumzug dann mitnehmen.


----------



## ronde (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, und kommt in den nächsten Monaten irgendwas neues raus auf das man warten könnte? Sprich neuer Prozessor Generation oder so?

Von Plugins her sind das ne ganze Menge hauptsächlich für Synthesis Serum, Massive, Omnisphere, Sylenth (gerade mit vielen Voices ziehen Serum und Omnisphere doch einiges), dann noch Mixing Plugs von Waves, Slate Digital, iZotope.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Von Intel kommt in der nächsten Zeit Skylake:


Intel Skylake vor Release: Alle Gerüchte im Überblick - erste Spezifikationen, Release-Termin [Update] 
bis dahin könntest du ja noch etwas zur Seite legen und sooo schwach ist dein i7-2600 ja nun auch nicht auf der Brust Die SSD`s werden wohl den größten Schub geben...

Gruß


----------



## ronde (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, das ist eine gute Idee 
Welche SSDs könnt Ihr empfehlen? Und eher zwei 512 GB nehmen oder kann man ohne Problem auch eine 1 TB nehmen?


----------



## jamie (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Zwei 512er haben den Vorteil, dass bei einem Ausfall nicht gleich alles weg ist. 

Die Crucial sind vom P/L so das Beste, was man derzeit bekommt.


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Als Modell kann man die MX200 von Crucial durchaus empfehlen.
Die 2*512er kann man genauso nehmen wie die 1Tb... Macht nun nicht den riesigen Unterschied außer... s.u.



jamie schrieb:


> Zwei 512er haben den Vorteil, dass bei einem Ausfall nicht gleich alles weg ist.



Hier kommt es halt auf die Betriebsmodi drauf an: Hast du vor einen Raid Verbund hochhzuziehen und wenn ja, welchen? Was ist Dir wichtig, lieber TE? 
Willst du mehr Performance? Dann https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_0:_Striping_.E2.80.93_Beschleunigung_ohne_Redundanz
Willst du Sicherheit? Dann https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_1:_Mirroring_.E2.80.93_Spiegelung
Willst du Sicherheit UND Performancezugewinn? (Die teuerste Lösung) Dann https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#...iping_mit_verteilter_Parit.C3.A4tsinformation

Man muss aber noch betonen, dass die Raid Controller bei Raid 5 den Flaschenhals bilden können, da sie 2 Layer simulieren müssen und enorme Datenmengen korrekt verteilen müssen und die SSDs sehr hohe Datenraten verarbeiten können. In Zeiten der HDD Raids war das noch etwas anders, da die Controller die geringeren Datenflüsse einfach verwalten konnten. 

Ich selbst würde den zu Raid1 raten (habe ich auch mit 2*3Tb HDD), da du den imensen Gschwindigkeitszuwachs der SSD vs einer HDD voll nutzen kannst und dabei noch Redundanz hast! v.A. im Professionellen Umfeld wird immer mit Sicherheiten gearbeitet, da ein Ausfall/Verlust von Daten eigentlich stets mit Verlust von (viel) Geld einhergeht....


----------



## ronde (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Habe nochmal eine kurze Frage wegen den SSDs.
Wenn ich jetzt zwei 500GB SSDs habe, und von beiden gleichzeitig Samples in RAM lade, ist das schneller, als wenn ich von einer 1 TB SSDs die Samples gleichzeitig lade?
Und wieviel steht an Speicher wirklich zur Verfügung? Das sind ja nie immer genau die angegeben Werte.


----------



## ronde (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nochmal eine kurze Frage.
Eine Alternative wäre noch einen Slave Server zu bauen, der dann Samples lädt und über Netzwerk mit dem Hauptrechner verbunden ist. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut und viele große Produzenten nutzen das System. Es gab auch in einem anderen Forum einen Thread dazu, der ist aber schon 3 Jahre alt. Siehe hier: Zusammenstellung eines kleinen Servers - Vienna Ensemble Pro Slave brauche Rat

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, was für Komponenten man heute für einen solchen Server anschaffen könnte, die vom P/L Verhältnis gut sind? Und könnte man dadurch sparen im Vergleich zu einem normalen "Hauptrechner"?


----------



## ronde (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hallo Leute,
kurze Frage zu den SSDs, bei Amazon gibts gerade ein recht gutes Samsung angebot, was ist davon zu halten? Die Samung nehmen oder ehr die Mx200?

Samsung Basic MZ-7KE1T0BW 850 Pro interne SSD: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Ist immer noch teurer als eine vergleiche MX200.
Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT1000MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, ist die MX200 denn der Samsung 850 Pro vorzuziehen? Einige Testberichte loben die Samsung sehr.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Spielt keine Rolle, welche der beiden SSDs du nimmst.


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Und was ist mit der Transcend SSD370S , die gibts gerade für nen guten Preis bei Amazon?
Die 1 TB Version gibts gerade fuer EUR 319,90 bei Amazon im Blitzangebot - kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Was heißt guter Preis? Ich habe bei Amazon ~150 für die 500GB Version der Samsung 850 (Non-Pro) bezahlt.


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Die 1 TB Version gibts gerade fuer EUR 319,90 bei Amazon im Blitzangebot.


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Achja und habe gerade gesehen die Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU EVO 500 GB gibts in 20 Minuten auch als Blitzangebot, wenn die auch 25-30% billiger ist, müsste man da wohl zuschlagen, oder?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Und? Welcher Preis wird aufgerufen?


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Also die 1 TB Evo 850 1 TB gibts für 289 - find ich nen ziemlich guten Preis und liegt fast 100 € unter der MX200. Hab daher gleich mal zwei bestellt . Ich denke damit mache ich nichts falsch oder?


Man bekommt die Preise nur als Primekunde, aber hier man es in Warenkorb packen: Prime Day: Angebote exklusiv für Prime-Kunden

Noch eine kurze Frage, ich brauch noch ein neues SSD Bracket für mein  Coolermaster HAF 912 und am besten auch noch 2-4 HDD rails. Ich hab nur  dieses Paket von Coolermaster gefunden, der Versand ist aber extrem  teuer und kostet 10 €. Gibts das auch irgendwo billiger?

https://www.cmstore.eu/cart.php?suggest=55a639135048f


----------



## pain474 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

2 TB SSD? Wer's braucht...  Vergiss nicht, dass SSDs für reine Daten unnötig sind.

Im Warenkorb ist nichts drin, Link bitte prüfen.


----------



## jamie (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



pain474 schrieb:


> 2 TB SSD? Wer's braucht...  Vergiss nicht, dass SSDs für reine Daten unnötig sind.
> 
> Im Warenkorb ist nichts drin, Link bitte prüfen.



Wenn man mit einer DAW arbeitet, sind SSDs mit ordentlich Kapazität Pflicht!


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



jamie schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einer DAW arbeitet, sind SSDs mit ordentlich Kapazität Pflicht!



Genau.  
Gerade bei großen Projekte und Sample Libraries ist der Unterschied gravierend. Ich habe kürzlich mal die selben Samples von HHD und SSD geladen und das war teilweise 10-15 mal schneller von SSD. Und nicht nur das Laden sondern schon alleine das Abspielen ohne Probleme geht mit einer HDD bei großen Menge an Samples nicht mehr, da die HDDs bei mir schnell überlastet sind (wenn auf einmal mehrer hunder MB oder gar GB auf einmal gelesen werden sollen).
Von daher bringen mir die beiden SSDs sicherlich einen ordentlichen Gewinn an Geschwindigkeit und einen besseren Workflow.

Nun nochmal die Frage wegen dem SSD Bracket und den HDD Rails - gibts die irgebdwo auch günstiger, bzw. mit Versand in Deutschland? (siehe mein Post weiter oben).


----------



## jamie (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Genau.
> Gerade bei großen Projekte und Sample Libraries ist der Unterschied gravierend. Ich habe kürzlich mal die selben Samples von HHD und SSD geladen und das war teilweise 10-15 mal schneller von SSD. Und nicht nur das Laden sondern schon alleine das Abspielen ohne Probleme geht mit einer HDD bei großen Menge an Samples nicht mehr, da die HDDs bei mir schnell überlastet sind (wenn auf einmal mehrer hunder MB oder gar GB auf einmal gelesen werden sollen).
> Von daher bringen mir die beiden SSDs sicherlich einen ordentlichen Gewinn an Geschwindigkeit und einen besseren Workflow.
> 
> Nun nochmal die Frage wegen dem SSD Bracket und den HDD Rails - gibts die irgebdwo auch günstiger, bzw. mit Versand in Deutschland? (siehe mein Post weiter oben).



Oh ja, Steven Slate Drums z.B. saugt ordentlich. 

Ich würde mir deswegen keine Kopf machen. Wenn sie nicht dabei sind, packst du die SSDs irgendwo in's Gehäuse. Sind ja keine mechanischen Datenträger, da ist das egal.


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Ja - und auch das ein oder andere Kontakt Instrument 

Okay, so dachte ich es mir auch, der PC steht ja still und wenn man die auf den Gehäuseboden legt, sollte das ja kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## jamie (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Das stimmt. 

Ist gar kein Problem. Zur Not mit (doppelseitigem)Klebeband befestigen - dann ist es auch transportsicher.


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, gute Idee mit dem Klebeband - auf sowas kommt man irgendwie nie selbst .
Ich kanns kaum erwarten endlich die Samples auf nen schnellen Speicher zu packen


----------



## jamie (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Kannst dann ja mal was von dir posten. 

Und hier beitreten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/563-aktive-musiker-ig.html


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Ja klar, super gerne! Finde ich klasse, dass es so eine Gruppe gibt 

Noch ne kurze Frage wenn wir schon bei SSDs sind - ich möchte eine alte in mein Laptop packen und möchte die gerne absichern (falls der Laptop mal geklaut wird) und würde gerne Truecrypt drauf packen. Macht das ein Unterschied an der Performance? Habe mal gelesen, dass es keinen macht, wollte aber trotzdem mal Eure Meinung einholen 

@jamie: machst du auch Musik? Und wenn ja, was für ne Richtung?


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Mit Truecrypt hast du keine performance einbußen.


----------



## ronde (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, danke für die Auskunft.
Und ist Truecrypt 7.1a immernoch die erste Wahl oder gibts was anderes "besseres"?


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Ich weiss jetzt gar nicht ob es eine neuere Version gibt, aber Truecrypt ist immer noch erste Wahl.


----------



## chischko (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

V7.1a ist noch immer die erste Wahl! 7.2 ist nur noch zur Entschlüsselung geeignet um Kompatibel für einen Umstieg zu sein auf andere Plattformen. Truecrypt wird nur leider nicht mehr weiter entwickelt, deswegen ist weiteres Bugfixing nicht mehr gegeben und auch keine weiteren Kompatibilitätslösungen. 
Noch funktioniert es sehr gut (verwende es selbst sehr gerne!) aber es kann jederzeit zu Crashes/Bugs kommen etc. und dann ist im schlimmsten Falle alles weg. Ich hab eine Partition verschlüsselt aber der Inhalt ist nochmal gespiegelt auf einem NAS mit anderer (etwas weniger sicheren) Verschlüsselung. 
Die verschlüsselte Partition ist auf meinem Laptop und soll unknackbar sein bei Verlust/Diebstahl... ein NAS wird seltener gestohlen als ein Laptop^^


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hehe okay, das klingt nach einer guten Lösung. Ich find es total schade, dass Truecrypt eingestellt wurde (wie ich gehört habe, war das ja auch nicht ganz freiwillig). Und bei den ganzen kommerziellen Anbietern, weiß man halt nie wer dahinter steckt und ich bin fast sicher, dass die auch einige Hintertüren einbauen.

Kurze Frage zu den SSDs, die sind gerade schon per Post gekommen, hab jetzt aber gemerkt, dass ich nur noch einen SATA Port auf dem Mainboard frei habe :/. Es ist schon eine SSDs, 3 HDDs und ein CD Laufwerk angeschlossen.
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juli 2015)

*Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

1 HDD in ein externes Gehäuse packen und per USB 3.0/E-SATA anschließen.


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, eine andere Möglichkeit gibst nicht die HDD trotzdem internet zu benutzen / anzuschließen?

Und noch kurze Frage mit den SSDs, ich kann die im MBR oder GPT Modus intialisieren - was soll ich davon nehmen? Das System ist bereits auf einer Crucial SSD installiert und die SSDs sind jetzt nur für Samples und große Dateien auf die ich ein schnelle Zugriff möchte.


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Ich hab noch eine kleine Frage, hab beide neuen SSDs angesteckt und wird auch alles gut erkannt (ich hab jetzt mal den GPT Modus gewählt, da dieser ja der neuere ist).
Jetzt hab ich AS SSD Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und einen ziemlich Unterschied zu meiner Crucial m4 festgestellt - im Positiven wie im Negativen.

Hier die Crucial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die erste Samsung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun die zweite Samsung - was ist da los? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen, oder? Kann das evtl. am Kabel liegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch alte Kabel verwendet, die ich hier rumliegen hatte. Kann das ein Grund sein?


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Ah ich glaub ich hab das Problem gefunden. Eine der Samsung war am SATA 3Gb/s angeschlossen, hab diese jetzt umgesteckt an SATA 6Gb/s und siehe da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War das der Grund? 

Und die Crucial m4 ist jetzt lange nicht mehr so schnell beim Lesen, vermutlich wegen dem SATA 3Gb/s Port an dem sie jetzt hängt, oder? Leider hat mein Board nur die zwei SATA 6Gb/s Ports und mein System läuft momentan auf der Crucial. :/ 
Geht mir da viel Leistung verloren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Eien SSD gehört logischer Weise an einem Sata 6GB/s Port, alles andere ist sinnlos.


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, das war mir bisher nicht bewusst.  
Machts dann überhaupt Sinn, 3 SSDs zu betreiben in dem Rechner? Wie gesagt das Board ist jetzt auch schon paar Jahre alt und hat nur die zwei 6 GB/s Ports.


----------



## pain474 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Selbst an einem SATA 2 Port ist eine SSD deutlich schneller als eine HDD. 
Musst du wissen, ob du das Geld für eine 3. SSD ausgeben willst.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Okay, das war mir bisher nicht bewusst.
> Machts dann überhaupt Sinn, 3 SSDs zu betreiben in dem Rechner? Wie gesagt das Board ist jetzt auch schon paar Jahre alt und hat nur die zwei 6 GB/s Ports.



Um die volle Geschwindigkeit der SSD ausnutzen zu können, brauchst du nun mal Sata 6GB/s Ports.
Wenn das Board nur zwei bietet, solltest du mal über ein neues nachdenken.


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Jap, versteh ich.
Das war ja auch der ursprüngliche Sinn dieses Threads, dass ich gerne upgraden wollte, aber die Komponenten eigentlich noch passen und ich mich entschieden habe, erstmal in zwei neue SSDs zu investieren, die man dann bei einem neuen Rechner ja auch ohne Probleme mitnehmen kann. Gerade das Laden der Samples ist die größte Schwachstelle im Moment, daher der Gedanke an ein kleines Upgrade mit den SSDs.
Und zufällig gabs gestern die Samsung Evo 850 1 TB bei Amazon für 289 € und ich denke selbst in paar Monaten wird die wohl kaum unter den Preis fallen, daher hab ich zugeschlagen. Grundsätzlich sollte die Evo 850 ja auch für einen neuen Rechner den ich mir in Laufe des nächsten halben Jahres anschaffe, stakr genug sein, oder? Oder würdet Ihr eher sagen, SSD erst dann kaufen? 

Meine Option wäre halt, eine der beiden Samsung SSDs wieder zurückzuschicken und dann bei Neuschaffung eines Boards mit mehr Sata 6GB/s Ports eine weitere SSD zu holen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Wenn du die SSDs schon hast, dann nutze sie. Du weißt ja, wieso sie nicht die volle Leistung ausfahren können.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Und selbst mit halber Leistung sind sie schneller als jede HDD die Du kaufen kannst.


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, dann lass ich die mal drin, ich merke auch schon einen deutliche Gewinn an Performance.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Die kurze Zugriffszeit ist ja gegeben.
Dass die nicht so schnell Schreiben kann, ist verkraftbar.


----------



## ronde (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Stimmt, haste recht. Und rein subjektiv merk ich beim normalen Benutzen bisher absolut keinen Unterschied zu davor. 
Sicherlich machts auch Sinn wenn ich dann noch die Programme auf eine der anderen SSDs packe, damit System und Programm getrennt sind, oder?

Das mit dem neuen SSDs und den Laden der Samples ist auf alle Fälle ein Traum, habe vorher mal gestoppt, von 1:58 Minuten zum Laden eines Patches auf 0:06 Minuten. Ich konnts nicht glauben .


----------



## chischko (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Zur Trennung von System und Programmen würde ich sagen, dass es nahezu egal ist! SSD ist SSD und wenn Du gleichverteilten Platz hast kannst Du alles auf eine Platte schmeißen. Das einzige Argument, welches mir einfällt ist, das wenn Du den PC formatierst Du die Software nicht wieder komplett installieren musst und Windows zurücksetzen kannst.


----------



## ronde (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, danke für die Auskunft.

Nochmal wegen der Verschlüsselung des Systems und der Daten auf meinem Laptop. Hab gelesen der Nachfolger von Truecrypt ist VeraCrypt, habt Ihr darüber Erfahrungen? Soll anscheined recht sicher und stabil sein.


----------



## ronde (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal fragen, ob demnächst ein guter Zeitpunkt wäre ein neuen Rechner anzuschaffen? 
Die Skylake CPUs kommen jetzt ja langsam auf den Markt. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Kaufe Dir die aktuelle PCGH und suche im Netz nach weiteren Testberichten, warte 1-2 Monate mit dem Kauf bis sich die Preise "normalisiert" haben und entscheide dann.


----------



## ronde (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, das klingt nach einem guten Plan. Werde ich machen.

Ist denn eigentlich auch nen 6 oder 8 Kern CPU von Intel geplant der einigermaßen erschwinglich ist?


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Ist denn eigentlich auch nen 6 oder 8 Kern CPU von Intel geplant der einigermaßen erschwinglich ist?



In den nächsten 5 Jahren nicht.


----------



## ronde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hallo Leute,
ich wärme mal wieder meinen alten Thread auf, da das Thema wieder / immernoch aktuell bei mir ist. Mein derzeitiger PC leistet immernoch ganz ordentliche Dienste, die Bluescreens sind im Moment verschwunden (kein Plan warum), ich hab jedoch das Gefühl, dass immernoch irgendwas an der Hardware Probleme macht. Bei rechenintensiven Aufgaben und bei Games (CS GO) bleibt der PC teilweise für 1-2 Sekunden hängen und auch bei der Audioproduktion komm ich seltsamerweise schneller an Grenzen als früher, vorallem wenn ich Plugins einsetze die viel CPU Power brauchen. Ich habe schon Verschiedenstes probiert, um ein Problem Soundkarte auszuschließen (habe 3 verschiedene angeschlossen, aber immernoch die CPU Probleme). 
Nun überlege ich mir einen neuen stärkeren PC zusammenzustellen, nachdem der aktuelle auch schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und ich das Teil täglich brauche. Ich habe einige Komponenten, die ich übernehmen werde und wollten nun mal Eure Vorschläge hören. Wie schon am Anfang des Threads geschrieben, ich brauch das gute Stück zum Produzieren und möglichst viel Rechen-Power und auch gut RAM. 

Meine aktuelle Konfig ist diese
Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) 
ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) 
2 x Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 also ingesamt 16 GB 4x4GB
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 
3xSamsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1xCrucial SSD M4 256GB
2x Samsung EVO 850 1TB
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA


Was ich übernehmen würde wären die 2 Samung EVO SSDs und die HDDs. Ein Gehäuse habe ich auch schon (Nanoxia Deep Silence). RAM macht vermutlich Sinn ein neuen zu kaufen, dann kann ich auch den alten Rechner noch weiterhin gut als Zweit PC einsetzen denk ich.
Was würdet Ihr nun für CPU und Mainboard vorschlagen? Ich brauch möglichst viel Power, aber trotzdem muss ich aufs Budget schauen, Preis-/Leistung sollte also halbwegs passen (bei den Top-Modelle ist der Preis ja oft total überteuert).

Wegen Grafikkarte - ich habe leider nicht soviel Zeit aber spiele ab und zu mal CSGO, Paladins und werde wohl auch Overwatch bischen spielen. Das ist nicht die oberste Priorität und es sollten auch nicht Hunderte von Euro in die Graka fließen, aber aktuelle Games (vorallem Shooter) sollten sich doch ordentlich spielen lassen.

Budget würde ich mal so umdie 800-1000€ ansetzen, evtl. auch mehr wenn es von der Preis/Leistung Sinn macht.  Durch Gehäuse und die SSDs / HDDs ist ja auch schon bischen was vorhanden, das man in den Rest stecken kann denk ich.

Hoffe das waren jetzt genug Infos (vermutlich schon zuviel ) und danke für Eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Kauf dir doch ein 6700k Unterbau und nutzt erst mal die alte Grafikkarte weiter.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Derzeit hat ein Nutzer hier aus'm Forum was Interessantes anzubieten: Fast komplettes Xeon Paket... schau einfach mal durch, findest schon!   
Danke der Preis könnte nen Vorteil sein. 
Ansonsten eben nen 6700K mit leichtem OC und schnellem Ram


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Keine Marktplatz Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes posten. Das weißt du doch.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Danke für den Hinweis! Vergessen und korrigiert!


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Sehr gut. Nicht dass ein Mod das sieht und dir noch eins reindrückt. Muss ja nicht sein.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wieso du ihm einen Xeon empfiehlst? 
Er hat doch schon einen 2600. Der hat schon SMT. Nur eben keinen offenen Multi.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Einfach aufgrund des Preisvorteils der gebrauchten Hardware. Könnte sein, dass sein jetziger nen Schlag weg hat (klingt etwas seltsam das Fehlerbild) und die neue Plattform kann eben durchaus ne kostengünstige Ablöse sein. 
Ansonsten: 
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z170-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (kannst natürlich auch 32Gb nehmen) 
Das Netzteil kenn ich nich, aber da kann Dir Thressi was sagen


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

DAs Netzteil ist ein alte Seasonic Schinken.
Solange er die alte Grafikkarte weiter benutzt, kann er auch das Antec weiter nutzen.


----------



## ronde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hallo Leute,
danke für die Antworten.
Also ein i7-6700k wäre die beste Option in Richtung Preis-Leistung? Kann man sagen wieviel % mehr Power der hat im vergleich zu meinem 2600?
Und was wäre die nächster "bessere" Option? Sind die 6 Kern CPUs immernoch so extrem teuer?

Und wegen Mainboard, ich bräuchte möglichst viele schnelle SATA Anschlüsse, da ich mindesten 3 SSDs + 3 HDDs + Laufwerk habe (und vll auch noch was dazu kommt mit der Zeit). 

Und bei RAM wäre eigentlich mein Traum irgendwann mal dann auf 64 GB aufzurüsten, ich weiß zum Gamen braucht man das nicht, aber wenn man mit großen Sample Libraries arbeitet, ist das durchaus nicht übetrieben (sogar eher noch an der unteren Grenze).

Wegen der Grafikkarte - ist die 560TI noch halbwegs brauchbar? Eigentlich wollte ich den alten PC noch weiterbetreiben als Slave PC, bzw. zwei PC zum Gamen. Von daher bräuchte da dann auch ne Graka (entweder die alte TI560 oder ne billige neue)


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Der 6 Kerner hat halt eine veraltete Plattform. Dazu ist er teurer, braucht mehr Strom und ist schwerer zu kühlen. Abgesehen davon hat der 6 Kerner nur 3,3Ghz Takt. Du musst den also so oder so übertakten, um mehr rauszuholen. 
64GB RAM kannst du auch auf Sockel 1151 schnallen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hey,
Der wird so ca. 25% mehr Singlecore-Leistung haben, geschätzt.
Ein 6700k hat ja schon alle Tricks auf Lager: Hyperthreading und offener Multiplikator. Da bleibt dann wirklich nur der Weg zu einem 6-Kerner.
Die CPUs sind nicht so viel teurer, eher dann die Boards. Alles in allem musst du mal mit ca. 100-125€ mehr rechnen, wenn du einen 6-Kerner nimmst.

Wenn du aber so viel RAM willst und Platten dranhast, dann ist es schon ganz sinnvoll, einen 6-Kerner zu nehmen, da diese Plattformen mehr Schnittstellen zur Verfügung stellen.
CPU wäre dann der 5820k, Board soll dir einer von den Leuten empfehlen, die auch sowas zu Hause stehen haben.

Wenn dir die 560TI ausreicht, lass sie drin. Wenn du mehr Leistung willst, dann brauchst do wohl eine neue. 

Edit: Das, was Threshold sagt stimmt. Aber du hast bei Produktivanwendungen (die HT und 6 Kerne unterstützen) dann immer noch 12 Threads anstatt 8. Und dadurch hast du schon einen guten Leistungsboost.
Die Gesamtleistung geht hoch, die Singlecoreleistung geht runter.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Denk daran, dass dere 6700k rund 1GHz mehr Takt hat als der 2600. Das alleine sind schon mal 25% mehr Leistung. Dann noch die Leistung pro Takt und die Leistung, die die Erweiterungen mit sich bringen.
Das sollten schon 50% mehr Leistung sein als jetzt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Habe den Takt nicht im Kopf gehabt und nicht nachgeschaut. Aber ja, dann könntest du recht haben, dass es ca. 50% sind.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Letztendlich eine Frage des Geldes.
Er redet ja von Preis/Leistung und da ist der High End Sockel eben immer schlecht drin, vor allem, weil die Plattform halt schon so alt ist.
Wenn er das Geld für den 6 Kerner hat, kann er sich den kaufen. Aber ich würde dann noch einen Monat waren und Broadwell kaufen.


----------



## ronde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, mit den rund 50% beim 6700k lohnt sich die Investition dann vermutlich (ich machs auch auch, weil mein alter 2600 glaub nen Schlag weg hat).

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wäre die Alternative zum 6700k dann der 5820K, der hat weniger Takt pro Single-Core, aber ingesamt mehr Leistung bei Anwendungen, die auch alle 6 Kerne "ausschöpfen" können, richtig? Wenn ja, können das die meisten rechenintensiven Programme (z.B. Adobe)? 

// Sorry Treshold deine Antwort gerade erst nach dem Posten gesehen  - Broadwell ist ne neue CPU Generation?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Genau, wenn die 6 Kerner voll genutzt werden, ist der 5820k schneller als der 6700k.
Die Frage ist halt, ob die Software das auch nutzt. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich z.B. nutze meinen 6 Kerner um hier und da mal Videos zu konvertieren.
Interessanter Weise ist die CPU Leistung aber stark abhängig vom Codec und dem Container Format.
Nutze ich AVI als Containerformat, braucht er für einen 90 Minuten Film rund 90 Minuten.
Bei MP4 dauert das rund 60 Minuten.
Bei MKV dauert das 45 Minuten.
Bei allen drei ist aber die CPU Leistung auf alle Threads aber voll am laufen. Schon komisch.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Mal ne Grundsatzfrage: Gibt es nen aktuellen guten Thread bzw. Wissensstand in nem Post oder so zu der neuen 6-Kerner Plattform von Intel inkl. Mainboardempfehlungen und RAM etc.? 
Wird es ne neue Prouktlinie an Mainboards etc. geben?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Es gibt neue Mainboard, die einen USB 3.1 Controller haben, damit man keine Erweiterungskarten mehr verwenden muss.
Asus bietet 4 neue Boards, Gigabyte 3 -- glaube ich -- Asrock und MSI haben noch gar nichts. EVGA hat auch eins, ist aber sehr teuer.
Insgesamt sind die Boards aber teuer. Für das Asus Deluxe II sind 450€ fällig, das ist echt happig.
Allerdings sind die Boards alle stark shared.
Beim Asus z.B. sind M.2, U.2 shared mit den PCIe Slots. Ebenso ist USB 3.1 shared mit dem anderen PCIe Sloit.
Willst du also alle Features nutzen, darfst du nur eine Erweiterungskarte einbauen. 

Ich hoffe, dass PCGH mal ein Artikel über die Lane Sharing Sache bringt.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Gut ich mein das mit den Shared Lanes ist mir ziemlich relativ... 

Dann halte ich da mal die Augen offen und hoffe auf Berichterstattung


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



chischko schrieb:


> Gut ich mein das mit den Shared Lanes ist mir ziemlich relativ...



Gerade das ist ja das riesen Problem.
Da der PCH veraltet ist, werden alle Features mit Lanes der CPU versorgt.


----------



## ronde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Und wann kommen die neuen CPUs raus? Bezieht sich das nur auf den 5820k oder auch auf den 6700k? Paar Wochen kann ich schon noch warten notfalls .
Das mit den Mainboard hab ich nicht ganz gebucht, hab die aktuellen kein USB 3.1? Und wenn die neuen CPUs und Board kommen, werden die nicht erstmal am Anfang recht teuer wieder sein - sprich erstmal abwarten bis sich der Preis normalisiert?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Broadwell sollte im Juni kommen, zusammen mit den neuen Mainboards.
Also in einem Monat oder so.
Darauf würde ich schon warten, wenn du kannst, da Broadwell Energie effizienter ist als Haswell.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Es kommt ein komplett neues Lineup der 2011-3er Plattform heraus. Intel Broadwell-E Ubersicht: Spezifikationen, Preis, Release-Termin [Mai-Update]


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Es kommen neue CPUs für X99-Boards raus, also Nachfolger für die 6- udn 8-Kerner.
Allerdings kommt kein neuer Chipsatz raus, der alte hat USB 3.1 nicht nativ sondern das wird irgendwie "hingetrickst". Dazu werden dann eben die Lanes verbraucht, die z.B. für die Grafikkarten bereitstehen.
Bei einer GraKa macht das nichts aus, da genug Lanes vorhanden sind, aber bei 2 wird das dann wieder doof.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Steht nur nicht drin, wann die kommen. 
Ich rechne mit Juni, aber kann auch später werden, keine Ahnung.



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Es kommen neue CPUs für X99-Boards raus, also Nachfolger für die 6- udn 8-Kerner.
> Allerdings kommt kein neuer Chipsatz raus, der alte hat USB 3.1 nicht nativ sondern das wird irgendwie "hingetrickst". Dazu werden dann eben die Lanes verbraucht, die z.B. für die Grafikkarten bereitstehen.
> Bei einer GraKa macht das nichts aus, da genug Lanes vorhanden sind, aber bei 2 wird das dann wieder doof.



die Lanes kommen alle von der CPU, da der PCH schlicht veraltet ist.


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Mit deinem Budget wird es aber wirklich eng im 2011-3er Bereich. Wenn dann ist der 6800K für Dich interessant... 
Der 6900K wäre mein Favourit aber halt schwer teuer


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Der 8 Kerner kostet ja weiterhin 1000€. Ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## chischko (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Mei... für meine alte Plattform krieg ich noch was und nen 6-Kerner wollt ich net wegen zu geringem Pro-Kern Takt und "nur" 6 Kernen... jetzt 8 Kerne mit ordentlichem Takt i.H.v. 3,7 Ghz wird es interessanter...


----------



## ronde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, dann warte ich wohl noch. Der 6800K sieht eigentlich ganz spannend aus, der 6900K kostet dann ja vermutlich das 2 1/2 fache, das find ich schon bischen krass und auch wenn mein Budget jetzt nicht winzig ist, weiß ich noch ob ich soviel Kohle für den CPU rausblasen will. 

Die Alternative wäre im 4 Kern Bereich wäre der 6700K, richtig? Bekommt der auch nen Update mit Broadwell?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Nein, Skylake bekommt erstmal kein Update. 
Das wird noch bis Ende 16 (stimmt das? ) dauern.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre im 4 Kern Bereich wäre der 6700K, richtig? Bekommt der auch nen Update mit Broadwell?



Kaby Lake und Cannon Lake kommen da noch.
Aber das ist egal, die Leistungsunterschiede sind so gering, dass es keine Rolel spielt.


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, danke für die Infos.
So wie ich das sehe habe ich also zwei Alternativen.

1) Wenn ich den 6800K nehme, dann noch 1-2 Monate warten bis dieser rauskommt. Vorteil sind die 6 Kerne die mir evtl. bei Audio-/Videoproduktion mehr Leistung bringen als ein 4 Kern CPU
2) Als vier Kern CPU wäre die alternative dann wohl der 6700K, hat pro Kern etwas mehr Leistung, wenn alle Kerne ausgeschöpft werden, ist aber der 6800K stärker. 

Ich denke man macht mit beiden nichts falsch (oder?) und ich würde eigentlich eher zum 6800K tendieren, gerade für die Audiproduktion brauche ich möglichst viel CPU Power un der 6800K wird da vermutlich doch einen Vorsprung zum 6700K haben - was denkt Ihr?

Wie groß wird dann vermutlich der Unterschied im Preis sein zwischen den beiden CPUs? 
Und sind die Mainboard für den 6800K schon aufm Markt, bzw. wieviel teurer werden diese sein im Vergleich zum schon seit einiger Zeit existierenden 6700K?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Preislich sieht es so aus

I7-6800k: 400€
passendes Mainboard: 200€ aufwärts
CPU-Kühler: besser wäre ein High-End Luftkühler für um die 70€ denn du musst die CPU ein wenig übertakten
Und nicht zu vergessen 4 DIMMs um das vierkanal-Speicherinterface auch auszunutzen.

I7-6700k: 330€
passendes Mainboard: 130€ aufwärts
CPU-Kühler: wegen der geringeren TDP reicht hier auch etwas im Preisbereich 40€


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, danke für die Hinweise.
Warum "muss" ich den 6800K übertakten? 

Und was aht es mit den 4 DIMMs auf sich? Betrifft das auch den 6700K - also ist es besser 4 DIMMs zu haben als 2?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Du musst natürlich nicht übertakten, allerdings ist der I7-6800k durch den niedrigen Standardtakt (vermutlich 3,4GHz) etwas gehemmt. Um maximalen Gegenwert für den Aufpreis zu bekommen sollte man ihn zumindest moderat auf 4GHz übertakten. Andernfalls steht die Mehrleistung gegenüber dem I7-6700k in einem schlechten Verhältnis zum höheren Anschaffungspreis.

Einer der Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Plattformen ist ein vierkanal-Speicherinterface (I7-6700k: zweikanal). Um diesen Vorteil auszunutzen braucht man mindestens 4 DIMMs. Dem I7-6700k reichen 2 DIMMs um das (dementsprechend niedrigere) volle Potential auszuschöpfen.
Falls du sowieso vor hattest 32GB RAM zu verwenden ist das kein Unterschied beim Preis.


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, verstanden 

Ist das Übertakten denn easy? Ich kann mich noch von vor Jahren erinnern, da war das immer recht kompliziert und auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. Das System soll auf alle Fälle total stabil laufen.


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Die K Modelle haben den Vorteil des offenen Multiplikators. 
Sind also nur ein paar Klicks im Bios und nachdeem es mehrere Hundert HowTos und Tutorials gibt wie ich sowas anpacken muss und es ja immer noch das Forum hier gibt wirste das sicher hin bekommen. 4Ghz sind kein Problem!


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Die wichtigsten Infos zum Thema schön übersichtlich sortiert enhält dieser Guide: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
Die 20 Minuten sollte man sich nehmen bevor man Hand anlegt. Auf Broadwell-E dürfte das meiste übertragbar sein.


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Super, danke für die Infos. Ja ich denke das sollte ich hinbekommen, hat damals beim Pentium 3 auch schon geklappt, da war das noch komplizierter 

Würdet Ihr tendenziell dann eher warten bis der 6800K rauskommt und der Mehrpeis von rund 200 € für CPU und Mainboard zum 6700K wären auch gerechtfertig?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Wenn es dir einen finanziellen Vorteil oder Lebenszeit bringt dass dein Rechner schneller mit den Aufgaben fertig ist kannst du das machen. Die Entscheidung kann dir aber keiner abnehmen.


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Also wenn es 6 Kerne werden sollen würde ich auf den 6800er warten. 
Der Vierkerne ist halt jetzt schon verfügbar und günstiger und kann auch einigermaßen übertaktet werden... 

Die Entscheidung kann dir wie bereit über mir geschrieben niemand abnehmen.


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Okay, verstehe. 
Welche Kombination von Mainboard + 6700K + Kühler könntet Ihr empfehlen? Wie gesagt, Mainboard sollte einige schnelle SATA Anschlüsse haben für die mindestens 3 SSDs und paar HDDs.


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

ASRock Z170 Extreme6 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Reichen 8 Sata?

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland normales OC
Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland starkes OC


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Hier sind es 10x Sata.
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Professional Gaming i7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Also mit 8 oder 10 SATA sollte ich gut hinkommen denke ich.

Ich habe jetzt mal Zusammengestellt auf Basis des 6700K und liege dabei jetzt schon bei rund 750 €. 

Geizhals Deutschland

mit 6800K könnte ich dann sicherlich mit umdie 900 € rechnen in der Kombination, oder?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Du musst deine Wunschliste frei geben.

900-1000€ würde ich bei Broadwell einplanen. Einfach weil die Boards auch mehr kosten.
Ein vergleichbares X99 Board kostet locker 100€ mehr.


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Wunschliste habe ich freigegeben nun  

Okay. Kann man denn die Mehrleistung zwischen dem 6700K und dem 6800K in % ungefähr ausdrücken? Ich weiß ist schwierig, aber würde mich doch helfen, ob sich der Mehrpeis dann lohnt.


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*

Board 245€ Gigabyte GA-X99P-SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU 378€ Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM 107€ Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler 76€ EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioprouktion*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Board 245€ Gigabyte GA-X99P-SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> CPU 378€ Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> RAM 107€ Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Kühler 76€ EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wieso nun der 5820K? Wenn 6 Kerne würde ich definitiv auf der Refresh iFv Broadwell E 6800K warten...


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Wenn du einen 6800k bei Geizhals findest kannst du ihn gerne einfügen. Um die Mehrkosten abzuschätzen ist er (der I7-5820k) Platzhalter weil er etwa gleich viel kostet  wie der Nachfolger.


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Achso deswegen...


----------



## ronde (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Danke für die Zusammenstellung, jetzt habe ich eine recht gute Übersicht. 
Kann man denn ungefähr Abschätzen wieviel Prozent Mehrleistung der 6800k gegenüber dem 6700K bringen wird? Ich weiß, ist immer schwer zu sagen, aber so ca?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Bei gleichem Takt und wenn deine Software so gut mit mehreren Kernen skaliert wie du sagst vielleicht 40%.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenstellung, jetzt habe ich eine recht gute Übersicht.
> Kann man denn ungefähr Abschätzen wieviel Prozent Mehrleistung der 6800k gegenüber dem 6700K bringen wird? Ich weiß, ist immer schwer zu sagen, aber so ca?



Du hast 2 Kerne mehr.
Bei Tasktgleichheit sollten das 30-40% bringen.
Allerdings musst du den 6800k erst mal auf 4,4Ghz bringen.


----------



## ronde (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, aber den auf 4,4Ghz hat auch Nachteile? Was wäre ein realistischer Takt für den 6800K das der auch langfristig hält und stabil läuft? 
Und wir hoch könnte man den 6700K ohne Streß bringen?


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Den 6-Kerner bringste problemlos auf 4Ghz im Turbo... bis 4,2 wird tricky, alles darüber ist Glückspiel (vom individuellen Chip abhängig) und ne etwas höhere Kunst, v.A. wenn Du mit Luft kühlst und nicht mit Wasser. 
Den 4-Kerner kriegste ziemlich einfach auf 4,4 Ghz... alles darüber ist ebenfalls wieder Glücksspiel und vom Chip und deinem Können/Verständnis für Overclocking abhängig


----------



## ronde (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Verstehe. Also meine Overglocking Erfahrung ist recht begrenzt und kann da auch nicht ewig  Zeit und Geld reinstecken. 
Also rein von den Ghz Zahlen wären das beim 

6 Kerner 6x4GhZ = 24 Ghz
4 Kerne 4x4,4 Ghz= 17,6 Ghz

Grob wären das dann so umdie 20-25 % Mehrleistung?!


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ungewöhnliche Betrachtungsweise ... Parallelisierung heißt nicht 1:1 Proportionalität der Ghz-Anzahl^^
Aber mal so grundlegend ist, solange die Software ordentlich mit arbeitet und skaliert zwischen 4 und 6 Kernen, die Aussage so zu halten, ja. 20-25% mehr dürften es durchaus sein. .... Du hast ja quase 50% mehr Kerne die nur etwa 10-15% langsamer getaktet sind.


----------



## ronde (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



chischko schrieb:


> Ungewöhnliche Betrachtungsweise ... Parallelisierung heißt nicht 1:1 Proportionalität der Ghz-Anzahl^^



Ja, ich bin da nicht so tief in der Thematik  Auf alle Fälle danke für die Erklärung 

Wie sieht das eigenltich mit dem Betribessystem aus? Kann man immernoch Win 7 nehmen oder macht das bei so neuen System nur Sinn auf Win 10 zu gehen?


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ich würde Windows 10 nehmen. Bin seit den ersten Tagen dabei und wenn man ein paar Knöpfe drückt und ein paar Einstellungen vornimmt (zu denen es mittlerweile auch gut, kostenfreie Programme gibt) kann man die an MS übermittelte Datenflut auch einigermaßen gut unter Kontrolle halten. 
Win 7 ist nun doch schon ein paar Jährchen alt und der Support wurde ja seitens MS für Privatkunden eingestellt... D.h. es gibt keine Updates mehr etc., deswegen wäre mein Wahl heute: Legal aber günstig irgendwo Wn 7 (Pro) erwerben und dann ein gratis Upgrade auf Win 10 (pro) machen.

Gesendet von mir mit Internet


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Okay, aber den auf 4,4Ghz hat auch Nachteile? Was wäre ein realistischer Takt für den 6800K das der auch langfristig hält und stabil läuft?
> Und wir hoch könnte man den 6700K ohne Streß bringen?



Stromverbrauch, Wärmeabfuhr.
Es kostet Aufwand, eine so große CPU zu kühlen.
Ich würde den 6 Kerner auf 4GHz begrenzen und gut. Das reicht dicke und der Stromverbrauch hält sich in Grenzen.
Und 4GHz sollte ein guter Luftkühler schaffen -- also wie der Alpenföhn Olymp z.B.


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich würde Windows 10 nehmen. Bin seit den ersten Tagen dabei und wenn man ein paar Knöpfe drückt und ein paar Einstellungen vornimmt (zu denen es mittlerweile auch gut, kostenfreie Programme gibt) kann man die an MS übermittelte Datenflut auch einigermaßen gut unter Kontrolle halten.
> Win 7 ist nun doch schon ein paar Jährchen alt und der Support wurde ja seitens MS für Privatkunden eingestellt... D.h. es gibt keine Updates mehr etc., deswegen wäre mein Wahl heute: Legal aber günstig irgendwo Wn 7 (Pro) erwerben und dann ein gratis Upgrade auf Win 10 (pro) machen.



Ergänzend das der extended support noch bis 2021 läuft. Bedeutet das es noch Bugfixes und Sicherupdates gibt aber keine Weiterentwicklung.  
Und ich selber nutze noch Win 7 und sehe da auch kein Problem für den Privatnutzer.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ich habe auch Windows 10 und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## ronde (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Gibts denn grundsätzlich auch eine Performance Steigerung mit Win 10?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nein.


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nö echte Perfromancezugewinne in Form von FPS in Games oder stark beschleunigten Prozessen gibt es mal nicht ... dennoch ist es die modernere Plattform und hat einfacvh grundsätzlich Verbesserungen erfahren und wird eben weiter entwickelt im Gegensatz zu Win7.

Gesendet von meiner Tastatur mit Tasten


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Also habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und es scheint, der 6800K ist nun verfügbar. Siehe hier: Intel Core i7 6800K 6x 3.40GHz So.2011-3 WOF

Scheint mir aber doch nen ganzes Stück teurer zu sein als der 6700K und Mainboard kommt ja auch noch dazu mit Mehrkosten. Denkt Ihr da geht noch was am Preis in den kommenden Wochen? Und welches Mainboard würdet Ihr zum 6800K nun empfehlen (am besten mit 8 SATA Anschlüssen oder mehr ) - damit ich ein Vergleich zu einer Konfigruation mit 6700K habe.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Der 6800k wird immer teurer sein als der 6700k und die Mainboards werden auch immer mehr kosten. Das ist nun mal so.
Musst du wissen, ob du bereit bist, für 2 kerner mehr den Aufpreis zu bezahlen.
Du kannst damit rechnen, dass ein Mainboard für den 6800k in etwas 250€ kosten wird, wenn du die Ausstattung vergleichen willst.


----------



## ronde (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, welches Mainboard würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ich würde aktuell das Asus X99 A II kaufen.
ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hallo Leute,
so kurzer Einwurf.  Ich habe ja kürzlich von diversen Aussetzern und Laggs gesprochen und ich glaube das Problem ist ziemlich simpel. Bin davor nicht drauf gekommen, aber mein CPU ist verdammt warm. Hier mal ein Screenshot (1) beim "normalen" arbeiten (Firefox offen, ein Video / Musik laufen). Screenshot 2 wenn ich Musik produziere und einige Plugins laufen habe (die doch recht CPU hungrig sind). Das interessante ist, dass die Temperatur innerhalb von paar Minuten steigt und es dann knackst und laggt, obwohl die CPU Auslastung laut Taskmanager und meine Audiosoftware nur bei 40-70% liegt. Also von der Rechenleistung scheint der CPU nicht am Limit zu sein, sondern aufgrund der hohen Temperatur (wie ich vermute?!).

Was meint Ihr? Nach meinem Wissen sind die Temperaturen bei Last schon recht hoch, oder? Ich hab den Boxed Kühler drauf, vielleicht läuft der nicht mehr ganz rund?

Normales Arbeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Last (siehe auch Taskmanager, wo noch eigentlich noch Potential an Auslastung ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Drei von vier Kernen werden mindestens 98° warm. Da wird gethrottlet, also der Takt gesenkt und Rechenvorgänge ausgesetzt, da kommen die Knackser her. Auch sind 66° im Leerlauf schon deutlich zu hoch... Vermutlich ist die WLP deines Kühlers eingetrocknet und/oder dein Kühler hat sich gelockert, wodurch der nötige Anpressdruck fehlt..

Ein neuer CPU-Kühler wäre eine Lösung, sofern aktuell der Boxed zum Einsatz kommt...
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## flotus1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Holla the woodfairy. Das wäre eine deutlich günstigere Lösung


----------



## ronde (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. 
Ich denke ein neuer Kühler macht Sinn, oder gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit den Boxed Kühler nochmal durchzuchecken? 

Ansonsten würde ich mir wohl einen neuen Kühler holen mit ordentlicher Wärmeleitpaste. Der oben genannte Alpenföhn passt und sollte von der Leistung auch reichen?


----------



## flotus1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Dem alten Boxed-Kühler könntest du mal neue Wärmeleitpaste spendieren. Dabei prüfst du zwangsläufig den korrekten Sitz.

Für den Ben Nevis brauchst du keine separate Wärmeleitpaste zu kaufen, es ist welche im Lieferumfang. Extra teure WLP zu kaufen bei einem so günstigen Kühler wäre ein wenig widersinnig. Andererseits schadet es nie eine Tube WLP im Haus zu haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ben-nevis-die-schottische-kleine-festung.html

Aber mal ehrlich: hat dich der Boxed-Lüfter auf 100% nicht in den Wahnsinn getrieben?


----------



## ronde (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, das werde ich machen. Ich könnte den Alpenföhn auch beim Arlt holen, bin da sowieso morgen.  Geben die auch so ne Art Preisgarantie für den billigsten Preis im Internet? Weil bei mindfacotry ist der 25% billiger. (Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber trotzdem )

Und ich hatte mich an den Boxed gewöhnt, aber jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## flotus1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Preisgarantie? Nicht dass ich wüsste. Alternate ist bekannt dafür ein etwas höheres Preisniveau zu haben.

Offtopic zum Thema Tiefpreisgarantie: Streitfall des Tages: Der Trick mit der Preisgarantie


----------



## ronde (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ja, ich habs das mit den Versandkosten irgendwie verballert. Kommt ja bei Mindfactory etc. auch dazu und dann ist es fast gleich.
Ich denk für 30 € werde ich mal in den Alpeföhn investieren. Habe zudem noch ein neues schönes Gehäuse von Nanoxia, das auch zusätzlich noch besser gekühlt ist. Der wird dann wohl umziehen 

Gibts denn irgendwie noch eine preiswerte Möglichkeit 2 oder 4 SATA 6 Gb/s Slots nachzurüsten?


----------



## flotus1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Kommt darauf an. Wenn du nur auf eines der angeschlossenen Geräte gleichzeitig zugreifen musst könnte so etwas schon reichen:
Syba SI-PEX40064 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für 4 SSDs die gleichzeitig schreiben reicht die Bandbreite des PCIe 2.0 x1 Anschlusses natürlich nicht aus. Dafür dann eher so etwas
DeLOCK 89395 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, danke für die Tipps.  Werde erstmal das mit dem Lüfter checken und wenn das Problem gelöst ist, mich dann der SATA Erweiterung annehmen .
Hatte noch eine Idee - kann es auch irgendwie am Mainboard / Bios liegen, dass der Lüfter evtl. nicht mehr richtig kühlt, also wenn dort inrgendwelche Settings nicht mehr stimmen oder der Kühler nicht mit der max. Drehzahl kühlt? Oder regelt das normalerweise automatisch?

Noch ne kurze Frage zum CPU Kühler Wechsel. Soll ich die alte Wärmeleitpaste dann irgendwie entfernen um die neue aufzutragen? Wenn ja, was ist da die beste Methode? 
Und gibts noch Alternative zu dem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis oder ist der in dem Preis/Leistungsbereich auf alle Fälle zum Empfehlen?


----------



## flotus1 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Wenn die CPU schon 92°C hat und anfängt runter zu takten sollte unabhängig von den Einstellungen der Lüfter hoch drehen. Du hörst es sicher auch und könntest es mit dem Tool SpeedFan überprüfen.

Natürlich musst du die alte Wärmeleitpaste entfernen. Wahrscheinlich dürfte die Teil des Problems sein, nach so langer Zeit wird die trocken und hart und isoliert mehr als dass sie leitet. Deshalb sollte man die Paste gelegentlich wechseln.
Wie du die Paste aufträgst ist nicht so wichtig, alles ist besser als getrocknete Reste alter Paste. Die Diskussionen über dieses Thema sind immer ziemlich sinnlos wenn es nicht gerade um extremes Übertakten geht.


----------



## ronde (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, danke für die Hinweise. 
Ich hab bischen recherchiert und denke ich bekomme das auch gut hin mit der Wärmeleitpaste und dem neuen Kühler. Habt Ihr noch ein Tipp, wie man die alte Wärmeleitpaste am besten entfernt? Ich hab Desinfektionsmittel da, hab gehört das sollte auch gehen?


----------



## flotus1 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ein Küchentuch und vielleicht ein paar Wattestäbchen reichen in der Regel. Es muss ja nicht Keimfrei werden, nur das alte Zeug muss runter.


----------



## ronde (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, passt. Danke 

Und es empfiehlt sich den Kühler außerhalb vom Gehäuse zu montieren, wenn man das Mainboard eh ausbaut?


----------



## flotus1 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Da du vermutlich die Backplate des Ben Nevis brauchst (?) bietet sich das an. Aber auch sonst ist die Kühlermontage außerhalb des Gehäuses weniger fummelig.


----------



## ronde (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, ist das schwer die Backplate zu installieren oder geht das fix?


----------



## flotus1 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass die Fragen nicht mehr aufhören 
Nein, ist nicht schwer und ja, geht fix.


----------



## ronde (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, höre jetzt auf  Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## ronde (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Wollte nur kurz Rückmeldung geben. Hab den Boxed Kühler runter, den Ben Nevis installiert mit Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste und jetzt passt alles, auch bei Last immer so umdie 45-50 Grad. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## ronde (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hallo Leute,
so nachdem der CPU zwar wieder ordentlich läuft sind jetzt wieder ähnliche Probleme aufgetreten, die aber nicht vom Prozessor kommen, sonder wie ich vermute von dem Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber. Ich hatte vor einigen Monaten schon einmal Bluescreens, wo ich vermutet hatte, dass es die Grafikkarte ist. 
Da das System jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr spinnt und ich eigentlich ständig nur Probleme behebe, aber nie wirklich die Ursachen finde, überlege ich doch auf das neue System zu gehen. Prozessor, Mainboard, RAM wurden ja schon diskutiert, jetzt bin ich noch am letzten Punkt und zwar Grafikkarte. Interessehalber würde ich diese mal zuerst bestellen, und in den alten PC einbauen, System neu drauf machen und schauen, ob die Probleme immernoch bestehen. 
Nun die Frage, was ihr empfehlen würdet? Die Grafikkarte muss nicht absoluter Highend sein, die 560Ti von damals war im mittleren Segment und hat bis heute eigentlich super Dienste geliefert. Ich spiele vorwiegen Shooter (CS GO, Overwatch, Paladins) und Leistung wäre gut, aber es muss nicht Highend sein (das Geld fließt eher in CPU und RAM für die Audio Produktion). Trotzdem wäre eine Karte gut, die die nächsten Jahr hält und evtl. auch mal Streaming.  Gibts denn da im Moment eine Empfehlung (ich weiß damals hat jeder sofort die 560Ti empfohlen). 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Icedaft (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Dual, 6GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Radeon RX 480 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei der RX480 noch warten, bis die Customdesigns besser verfügbar sind und die Preise sich nach unten hin angepasst haben.


----------



## ronde (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, danke für die Tipps. 
Welche ist denn von der Leistung vorzuziehen, die Geforce oder die Radeon? 
Und was hat es damit auf sich? Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 - Tests sorgten fur steigende Verkaufe anderer Grafikkarten - GameStar Ist die GTX1060 nicht so der Bringer?


----------



## Icedaft (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Die Antworten findest Du in den Kommentaren unter dem Beitrag.


----------



## ronde (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hallo Leute,

also ich werde jetzt wohl doch bald einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und habe nun mal noch paar Fragen zur Konfiguration. Ich habe zwei Optionen, einmal den i7 6800k oder den i7 6700K. Nach Euren Vorschlägen sieht das so aus im Moment: 

                              Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80671I76800K)
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M4C3000C15)
ASUS X99-A II (90MB0Q80-M0EAY0)
Noctua NH-D15


 
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M4C3000C15)
ASRock Z170 Extreme6 (90-MXGXQ0-A0UAYZ)
Noctua NH-D15             



Aktuell alles zusammen beim 6800K System rund 940€ und beim 6700KSystem  rund 760 €. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt muss ich selber entscheiden, das haben wir ja schon diskutiert  die 140 € find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht extrem und man hat sicherlich etwas mehr Leistung als beim 6700K (der aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht ist). 

Nun möchte ich jedoch meinen alten PC noch weiterbetreiben, heißt ich brauch noch ein Netzteil und Grafikkarte.  Nun die Frage was für ein Netzteil Ihr empfehlen würdet (ich hab doch einige Platten dran 3 HDDs und 3 SSDs). 
Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich gerade recht unentschlossen. Ich überlege den neuen PC als reinen Musikproduktion und evtl. Videoproduktions-PC zu nehmen (Musik is aber 90%, Video nur kleine Projekte). Also keine tausend Programme drauf sondern ein recht cleanes schnelles System. Von daher weiß ich garnicht, ob ich viel Kohle in die Hand nehmen soll für die Graka. Ich habe in meinem derzeitigen PC noch eine 560TI (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die ein Schlag weg hat und deshalb mein System spinnt). Lieber wäre es mir, das System komplett neu zu machen, lediglich mit meinen HDDs und SSDs zusammen, auf denen einige Daten liegen. Was hättet Ihr denn für eine Idee bezüglich der Graka? 

Und als drittes würde ich noch eine ordentliche System SSDs brauchen (die Crucial m4 bleibt im alten Rechner dachte ich mir). 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Wenn du mit dem PC nicht spielen wlllst dann reicht eine kleine GPU wie die Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX OC, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, Mini HDMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Sapphire Radeon R7 360 Nitro, 2GB GDDR5 (1625MHz) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mit dem Netzteil kann man sogar mal eine potentere GPU bis zur 1070 nachrüsten wenn du doch mal spielen willst.

SSDs und HHDs verbrauchen Wattzahlen im einstelligen Bereich.

Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland such dir einfach eine aus, sind beide gleich gut. Gibt es natürlich auch in 500GB oder 1TB wenn gewünscht.

Edit sagt:

SSD 2-4 Watt. HDD etwa 6-10 Watt unter Last jeweils.


----------



## Ch4dwick (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Habe mir vor 2 wochen selbst eine neue audio plattform zusammengebaut. Das system siehst du in meiner sig. Bezügluch des storage würde ich gerade mit kontakt, wav samples und plugins wie nexus2 bei hdd bleiben. Ssd sprengt da einfach die anschaffungskosten.

Von aktuellen amds generell die finger lassen. Es fehlt das HT daher bei mastering und vielen synth plugs extrem hohe cpu last samt audio aussetzern. Meine plugin datenbank samt wavs ist aktuell 800 gb gross. Würde also bei ner samsung evo 1tb anschaffungskosten von über 200 euro sein. Eine 2. müsste auch dann her wegen baldiger kapazitäts auslastung. Dann fängt man aber an projekte auf 2 platten zu splitten je nach benutzten plugs / samples. Eher unglücklich.

Daher 2tb seagate baracudda!


----------



## ronde (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Danke für die Rückmeldung mit der Audio Plattform. Das mit HT und Intel macht Sinn und war sowieso fix bei mir 
Wegen Storage habe ich ne Mischung aus SSD Speicher für große Kontakt Libraries und Samples die ich ständig brauche, und HDDs für kleine Libraries und seltene Samples. Komme damit eigentlich gut klar und gerade für Kontakt war die Anschaffung der SSD wirklich Gold wert .  
Wie kommst Du mit dem 6700K klar soweit und hattest Du mal überlegt den 6800K zu nehmen? Weil ich ehrlich gesagt sehr gerne in meinen Projekten gleiche Mische und teils auch Master (ich weiß es gibt Leute die raten davon ab etc.) aber gerade bei elektronischer Musik find ich es hilfreich schon nahe am finalen Klang zu produzieren. Von daher ist je mehr CPU Power, desto besser . Bin halt unschlüssig ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt vom 6700K aufn 6800K.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Gibt es auch mit 2TB... 

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ch4dwick (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ich melde mich gleich von zu hause aus. Das geht besser als per handy


----------



## ronde (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Gibt es auch mit 2TB...
> 
> Samsung SSD 850 Evo 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



hihi ja okay - nehm dafür dann ein Kredit auf


----------



## Ch4dwick (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nun zum eingemachten:
Bin selber noch nicht wirklich dazu gekommen die Kiste unter "Stress" zu setzen.
Die ersten Versuche in FL Studio waren soweit mehr als erfolgreich. Geringe CPU Auslastung, quasi keine Hitzenetwicklung und ohne ende Platz im RAM.
Soviel kann ich aber denke ich schon sagen:
Song Mastering unter FX 6300 mit DDR3 RAM (Izotop Ozone 6 IRC 3) 80-90% CPU Last
Song Mastering unter i7 2600 DDR3 RAM (Izotop Ozone 6 IRC 3) 30-40% CPU Last 
Song Mastering unter i7 6700K DDR4 RAM (Izotop Ozone 6 IRC 3) erwartet sind <30% CPU Last


----------



## ronde (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, danke für die Erfahrungswerte. 

Ich hab im Moment auch den i7 2600 und war eigentlich immer ziemlich happy. Ich frag mich halt wieviel der 6700K bzw. der 6800K am Ende dann Mehrleistung bringen. Wenn du noch mehr Erfahrungen hast zwischen dem 2600 und dem 6700K lass es mich wissen, interessiert mich


----------



## Ch4dwick (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

So:
2 mal Massive
4 mal nexus2
ozone 5 irc 3 betrieb
Die CPU wird nicht mal wach 

Ich denke bis du den 6700K in die Knie zwingst musst du schon alles in deine Plugins werfen.
Meine alte AMD CPU wäre da schon bei über 60-70% Last angekommen.
Dazu kommt noch dass ich den 6700K fix bei 4GHz @ 1,15V gesetzt habe. Der 4,2GHz Boost steht nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, gut .
Wenn du Serum hast, mach mal paar Tracks mit vielen Voices und schau mal, ob sich dann was verändert  Das frisst immer brutal bei mir.


----------



## Ch4dwick (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Mach ich


----------



## Icedaft (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hey Ihr Spezis, wenn ich mal einflechten darf. Ich habe ein altes Korg DS8 (ähnlich dem DX7) welches nur über Midi-Anschlüsse verfügt. Habt Ihr einen Tipp für einen USB-Adapter? Oder besser gleich zur Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 2nd Gen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Steinberg UR22mkII Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen?


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Also ich würde direkt ein Interface mit MIDI Inputs nehmen, dann kannst nämlich auch den Sound vom DS8 abgreifen mit ordentlichen Eingängen. Analoge Klänge sind ja wieder voll im Trend und Korg hatte immer gute Sounds. 
Das Focusrite würde dafür gut passen, das hat ordentliche Wandler und eine gute P/L. Würde empfehlen bei Thomann zu kaufen, da gibts schnellen Versand aber vorallem 3 Jahre Garantie. Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 2nd Gen

Steinberg ist auch okay, ich würde aber zum Fouscrite greifen.


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, jetzt ist gerade alles abgeschmiert. Hat nen leisen "Knack" gemacht als ich Overwatch anhatte und jetzt geht er nicht mehr an. Die Mainboard LED leuchtet aber. Werde noch probieren mal das Netzteil zu tauschen, aber ich brauche den PC eigentlich zum Arbeiten auch. Deshalb werde ich glaube ich jetzt doch neue Komponenten bestellen .

Ich hab mal das zusammengestellt, mir ist wichtig nen ordentliches System für die nächsten 2-3 Jahren zu haben. Daher darfs jetzt auch bischen mehr kosten. Grafikkarte nehm ich erstmal die 560Ti, evtl. kommt dann noch eine 1070 hinterher . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieht das System so aus? Könnte ich bei Mainboard / RAM / Netzteil / Lüfter noch was anderes / besseres nehmen? Als SSD hab ich noch eine Samsung 850 Evo 1 Tb, Gehäuse hab ich ein Nanoxia wo das alles reinkommt . 
Gerne noch offen für Tipps von Euch, sonst geht die Bestellung glaub bald raus


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

CPU, NT und Kühler sind top! Bzgl. MB bin ich überfragt, sieht von Features aber mal nicht schlecht aus... beim Ram kannste etwas sparen, der 3200er muss es nicht sein, der 3000er ist absolut und locker ausreichend: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M4C3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, danke für den Hinweis. Was meint der Rest zum Mainboard, gibt da noch Alternativen? Hab gelesen, dass die Asus Boards manchmal Probleme mit dem RAM machen, gibts da Erfahrungen zu dem Board? 
Und den RAM Unterschied auf den 3000er spührt man nicht?


----------



## flotus1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Den Unterschied kann man bei den meisten Anwendungen nicht mal messen.
Die Probleme mit Asus-Boards gab es beim Z170-Chipsatz, aber auch da sind sie inzwischen gelöst. Das Board passt.


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay sehr gut, danke für die Hinweise.  Dann nehme ich den 3000er RAM. 
Wegen Lüfter, ein Kumpel meinter der Brocken PCGH reicht auch locker, das wären auch nochmal paar Euro gespart. Was meint Ihr? 

Und bei den Boards, habe gerade nochmal bei Geizhals die 2011-3 Boards durchgeschaut und das entdeckt. Scheint alls zu haben wie das Asus X99-A II nur deutlich billiger - oder irre ich mich - Passt das überhaupt zu dem CPU?  MSI X99A Raider Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Außerdem die Frage, falls meine Grafikkarte für die ganzen Probleme zuständig war und auch dafür dass mein PC garnicht mehr angeht, kann da was passieren wenn ich die in das neue System packe? Oder eher unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## flotus1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nimm lieber diesen hier: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei dem Board ist halt das Problem: wird es mit einem alten Bios ausgeliefert schaust du in die Röhre.


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, der Olymp ist auch besser als der Noctua? 

Wegen dem Board dann lieber was aktuelles nehmen wie das Asus, richtig? Und ich hätte gerne 10 SATA Anschlüsse, da ich doch einiges an Platten / Daten habe. Das Asus hat ja nur 8 Anschlüsse, 2 mehr wären schon cool. 
Was wären gute Alternativen zu dem Asus X99-A II mit 10 SATA Ports? 

Taugen die AS Rock auch was?
ASRock X99 Professional Gaming i7 Intel X99
ASRock X99 Taichi Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad

Oder sonst was Ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## flotus1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nein, er ist nicht besser. Aber ähnlich stark und billiger.

Ich weiß nicht warum du jetzt noch andere Mainboards in den Ring wirfst. Was kann das ursprünglich empfohlene nicht? Warum jetzt ausgerechnet für das Board mehr Geld ausgeben wenn schon der CPU-Kühler zu teuer war?
Natürlich gibt es dutzende anderer Boards die man auch nehmen kann. Aber mal ehrlich, das hier ist Seite 18 dieses Threads und ich glaube nicht dass mehr Auswahl hilfreich ist.


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ja passt. Ich bin mit dem Board auch zufrieden, ich hätte nur gerne 2 SATA Anschlüsse mehr. Ich brauch jetzt bereits 7 SATA Anschlüsse und vermutlich wird im Laufe der Zeit noch 1-2 SSDs dazu kommen. Hatte davor nicht realisiert dass das Asus x99-A II "nur" 8 SATA Ports hat. 
Ich will da nichts über den Haufen schmeißen und bin dankbar für Eure Hilfe, nur wenn ich das neu zusammestelle wären halt ausreichend SATA Anschlüsse gut. Ich kann sonst aber auch mit den 8 Anschlüssen klar kommen, falls ein vergleichbares Board deutlich teurer wäre, wollte nur mal kurz fragen bevor ich bestelle.


----------



## flotus1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Soweit ich das sehe hat es 10 SATA-Anschlüsse.


----------



## Ch4dwick (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Bei so vielen Platten macht es doch schon fast sinn sich nen externen Storage via Netzwerk einzurichten. So hast du das Sata problem nicht mehr ^^


----------



## ronde (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe hat es 10 SATA-Anschlüsse.



Achja, sorry, ich hatte das mit dem Express Port überlesen. Gut dann ist es das Board . 
Insgesamt siehts das so aus: New PC 2016 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Passt oder? 

Und mit der Grafikkarten Frage, ich weiß nicht ob meine alte 560TI was mit den Problemen in meinem alten Rechner zu tun hatte (welches seit heute auch garnicht mehr angeht, nachdem es kurz genackst hat und alles aus ist - Mainboard LED leuchtet aber noch). Nun will ich aber nich die 560TI in das neue System packen, welches dann möglicherweise dadurch zerschossen wird. Kann das passieren oder eher unwahrscheinlich? 

Danke für die Hilfe und sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ist ne große Hilfe hier.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Bei der Datenmenge würde ich auch mal über größere Platten nachdenken.


----------



## ronde (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ja, ich glaube ich werde da was am Dateimanagement ändern. Einige Daten auslagern und primär die wichtigen Daten auf SSD packen. 

Wegen Grafikkarte, meine 560Ti ist heute abgeraucht  Also brauch ich auch noch eine für den neuen PC. 
Macht die 1060 überhaupt Sinn? Die Tests waren bisher ja eher so mittelmäßig und nur die 1070 wird ja richtig gefeiert. Eigentlich wollte ich nur so 250-300 ausgeben, aber wenn die 1070 wirklich so gut ist, werde ich vielleicht doch etwas mehr investieren.  Ein Kumpel hat die hier empfohlen hat bei PCGH auch ne sehr gute Kritik soviel ich weiß: 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock Aktiv PCIe

Ich arbeite primär mit Audio, habe aber auch das ein oder andere Projekt in Premiere und After Effects, bischen Power der Grafikkarte würde daher auch nicht schaden. Reicht da eine 1060 auch aus, oder gleich zu der 1070?


----------



## ronde (6. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Hallo Leute,
habe eine kuze Frage. Komponenten sind alle da und bin am Einbauen. 
Der  Alpenföhn Olymp ist schon installiert, jedoch ist der Platz zum ersten  PCIe Slot sehr gering und die 1070 würde da nur sehr eng rein gehen. 
Nun die Frage, die 1070 kann ich ja auch in ein anderen PCIe Slot stecken, richtig? 

Muss  man da auf etwas Spezielles achten? Laut Handbuch gibt es verschiedene  PCIe Slots, siehere angefügtem Bild. Also PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 2.0 - ist  PCIe 3.0 schneller als 2.0? Wenn ja, sollte ich dann Slot 4 nehmen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Den Olymp kann man doch drehen, oder?

Welches Board hast du denn jetzt noch mal? Kann das Bild leider gerade nicht sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Probier es in Slot 3, der hat ebenso 16 elektrische Anbindungen, so er funktioniert, ohne das Slot 1 (bezogen auf Deine Nummerierung) belegt ist. Die Tabelle im Handbuch, Seite 1-8 sagt aber anders aus, probieren kann man es trotzdem, es hängt aber auch von der CPU ab, eine kleine mit 28 Lanes hat immer nur einen Slot mit 16 elektisch angebundenen Lanes
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A_II/G11090_X99-A_II_UM_WEB.pdf

Wer in Zukunft überbreite Kühler empfielt, sollte immer auch auf das Board schauen. Bei X99 Board ist der obere Slot für eine Grafikkarte, bei Sockel 1150 oder 1151 ist ganz oben immer ein kleine PCIex1 Slot oder gar keiner. Wenn es noch geht, sende den Olymp zurück, auch wenn es ein genialer Kühler ist, und nimm einen schmaleren Doppelkühler, z.B. diesen hier:
Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mögliche Lüfter Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?

Die originalen Lüfter frd Fuma sind gut, viel besser als EKL Lüfter, aber ich habe mir auch die Noctuas drangehängt und sie glänzen in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## ronde (6. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Also das Board ist ein Asus X99-A II und habe alles eingebaut wie in der Anleitung. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Olymp keine Probleme macht, hab hier auch paar mal nachegfragt :/.

Also wäre der erste Slot optimal, die anderen Slots könnten evtl. zu weniger Leistung führen?

(Übrigens die Graka ist eine EVGA 1070 FTW, CPU 6800K)


----------



## ronde (6. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Also ich habe die Graka gerade eingebaut, es passt, aber sehr eng. Da ist wirklich so gut wie kein Platz und auch die Klammern des Olymp liegen leicht auf der Backplatze der Grafikkarte an. Ich füge mal zwei Bilder hier an. 

Ist das denn tolerabel? Oder stört das wenn die Klammern auf der Backplate leicht aufliegen? Und auch wegen Wärmeentwicklung, ist das ein Problem wenn CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte so nahe zusammen sind? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und find ich ja strange, dass man nur den ersten Slot nutzen kann für die Grafikkarte :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power fÃ¼r Audioproduktion*

Da Du eine Backplate hast, ist es kein Problem, da es keine Kurzschlüsse geben kann. Oder schauen irgendwelche Kontakte offen heraus?

Nachtrag:
Hier sieht man Fotos der Karte. Alles kein Problem, kann keinen Kurzschluss geben. Die einzige Aussparung ist um den PCI-Anschluss
herum, davon ist der Kühler aber weit entfernt.  Ist zwar eine GTX 1080, ist aber baugleich ... 
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Review - The Card | bit-tech.net


----------



## ronde (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Also da schaut nichts raus und die Verabreitung der Grafikkarte ist auch top.  Ich frag mich nur, ob das langfristig ein Problem sein kann, wenn der CPU Kühler und die Grafikkarte so exrem nahe beienander sind, oder ob man das vernachlässigen kann. Der CPU Kühler sitzt fest auf der CPU, der liegt jetzt nicht auf der Grafikkarte, es sind nur die Klammern die halt ganz leicht auf der Backplate aufliegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Im Gegenteil wird die Backplate durch die Lüfter des Kühler tendentiell besser gekühlt, als wenn  1cm Spalt wäre. Das funktioniert ....
Wenn das nix klemmt oder presst ist das alles gut.


----------



## Icedaft (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ich sehe da kein Problem, einzig aus optischen Gründen würde ich die Lüfter des Kühlers um 90/180 Grad nach Hinten drehen, damit die Lüfterkabel nicht so störend im Blickfeld sind. Das ist aber eher ein optischer Mangel und nur bei einem Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster interessant.


----------



## ronde (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, ja passt. Danke für Euer Feedback.

Habe gerade auch nocmal geprüft, ob da ein Druck vom Kühler auf die Grafikkarte ist. Habe dazu ein paar Blatt Papier genommen und zwischen CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte durchgezogen und das ging recht problemlos. Es war ein ganz leichter Druck zwischen den beiden, aber die 3-4 Blätte Papier konnte ich dann doch mit leichtem bis mittlerem Zug durchziehen. Und es sind ja nur die Klammern die dort aufliegen, nicht der Kühlkörper.
 Außerdem habe ich beim Aufstellen gemerkt, dass die Grafikkarte selbst auch noch um ein paar mm weiter nach unten hängt, als wenn der Tower auf der Seite liegt. Sprich da ist zwar ein Kontakt zwischen den Klammern und der Grafikkarte, der ist aber doch sehr gering.


----------



## ronde (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nochmal eine kurze Frage.
Hab gerade das Be Quiet Netzteil (mit CM) eingebaut und merke, dass mir ein 4 Pin Stecker fehlt. Im Handbuch steht, man müsse alle drei Mainboard Strom Kabel anschließen, da die Graikkarte aber 2 von den 8-Pin Strom Steckber braucht, habe ich keinen mehr übrig :/. 

Wie geh ich da am besten vor? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Der EATX12V_1 ist geteilt und besteht aus 2x4-Pin-Steckern, die sich zusammenstecken lassen. Die 8-Pin (oder 6+2-Pin ) Stecker sind rein für die GPU(s) und haben mit dem MB nichts zu tun. Der 4-Pin-Stecker fürs MB ist optional und wird für den regulären Betrieb nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht, man müsse alle drei Mainboard Strom Kabel anschließen, da die Graikkarte aber 2 von den 8-Pin Strom Steckber braucht, habe ich keinen mehr übrig


VORSICHT!

PCI Stecker (8-PIN) für die Grafikkarte haben eine andere Belegung als ATX (4+4 PIN) oder EPS (8-PIN). Mach den Rechner nicht an, keinesfalls!
Schau nach mal ins Netzteil-Handbuch, ich suche parallel auch.

Nachtrag:
Da wurdest Du wieder einmal von nicht aufpassenden Leuten beraten, die einfach nur Parolen wieder geben wie "Ein E10-500W reicht immer".
Neee, tut es eben nicht, wenn die Anschlüsse nicht da sind. Das E10-500W hat nämlich nur einen 4+4-PIN Anschluss für das Mainboard, einen
4+4 ATX Stecker. Für Dein Mainboard benötigst Du ein BQ DPP-11 mit zwei dieser Kabeln, ...

So sieht es beim BQ DPP-11- aus, es gibt vier Steckmöglichkeiten für PCIe (Grafikkarte) und ganz rechts zwei für P8/P4 also das Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein E10-500W hat nur eine P8/P4 und zwei PCIe Anschlüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Dasselbe Problem ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Im Handbuch steht explizit der Hinweis "Vergessen Sie NICHT, beide, den 4-poligen und 8-poligen EATX12 V-Stromstecker, anzuschließen" natürlich zusätzlich zum 24-poligen Stecker.

Darauf hatte bisher tatsächlich niemand hingewiesen. Gut, dass du nachfragst sonst wäre es mir wohl auch erst bei der Montage aufgefallen.


----------



## ronde (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, danke für die Hilfe. 
Ich habe jetzt nur den 8 Pin Anschluss genommen und es läuft bisher alles recht gut vom ersten Start an. 

Anscheinend braucht man den 4-Pin nur zusätzlich wenn man wirklich extrem OC macht, was ich aber nicht vor habe (halt ein leichtes Übertakten der CPU für mehr Power). Reicht dann das E10 500W auch aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Diese Netzteile taugen für Dich prinzipiell von den Anschlüssen, das ist, Achtung, keine Kaufempfehlung, weil darunter auch zweifelhafte Netzteile sind, es geht nur um den Filter
Netzteile mit Spezifikation: ATX, Anschlüsse: 4+4-Pin ATX12V/8-Pin EPS12V, Anzahl PCIe 8-Pin: ab 2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Deinem sehr guten Netzteil würde es auch so ein Adapter tun, ich empfehle die aber ungern:
Mainboard Stromadapter Netzteil fur Pentium 4 4-Pin 4-polig ATX 1.3 P4 Power 12V | eBay


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



ronde schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Hilfe.
> Ich habe jetzt nur den 8 Pin Anschluss genommen und es läuft bisher alles recht gut vom ersten Start an.
> 
> Anscheinend braucht man den 4-Pin nur zusätzlich wenn man wirklich extrem OC macht, was ich aber nicht vor habe (halt ein leichtes Übertakten der CPU für mehr Power). Reicht dann das E10 500W auch aus?



Der extra 4 Pin musst du nicht anschließen. Der Rechner läuft auch mit dem 8 Pin EPS Stecker stabil.


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Dann sollte ASUS den von mir oben zitierten Hinweis lieber entfernen und statt dessen auf die Möglichkeit des Betriebs nur mit 24-PIN + 8-PIN Stecker verweisen.

In welchem Bereich beginnt denn das "extreme OC" für das dann der zusätzliche 4-PIN Stecker hilfreich bzw. nötig wäre?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der extra 4 Pin musst du nicht anschließen. Der Rechner läuft auch mit dem 8 Pin EPS Stecker stabil.


Dieselbe Frage hatte ich zu meinem Mainboard mit zwei 8-PIN Anschlüssen auch.
Es läuft auch nur mit einem 8-PIN Anschluss, aber sind alle Funktionen gegeben?
Bekommen alle CPU-Phasen Strom, alle PCI Slots? Das konnte mir mit Sicherheit
niemand beantworten.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Der zweite EPS Stecker liefert einfach nur mehr Strom für die CPU, wenn du z.B. extrem übertaktest und sowas.
Der EPS Stecker liefert rund 300 Watt, das reicht für alle alltäglichen Übertaktungen völlig aus.
Nur wenn du eben Bencher bist und so wirst du mehr als die 300 Watt brauchen und um den Stecker nicht zu überlasten, hat das Board dann noch einen zweiten EPS Anschluss.
Und das Board bekommt Strom von 24 Pin. Der EPS Stecker ist rein für die CPU da.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der EPS Stecker ist rein für die CPU da.


Meine Frage war im letzten Strang dazu auch nur, ob alle 12V Leitungen im Board parallel geschaltet werden, oder ob von den einzelnen Anschlüssen bestimmte Funktionen betrieben werden, was mir leider niemand mit Sicherheit beantworten konnte. Natürlich läuft die CPU auch mit der Hälfte der CPU Phasen. Aber man kauft kein teures Board, wenn dann 1/3 der CPU-Stromversorgung lahm gelegt ist, am besten noch Asymetrisch. Auch ein sechs Zylindermotor läuft mit 4 Zylindern und um Stadtverkehr bemerkt niemand einen Unterschied, aber doof ist es doch irgendwie. 

Das es läuft ist das eine, das Netzteil gegen ein BQ DPP-11 550W zu tauschen wäre eine konsequente Lösung. oder der Adapter für 2,50 €....


----------



## ronde (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Danke für die Hilfe. 

Ich war halt am Anfangauch sehr verwirrt, weil im Handuch nichts von einem optionalen Anschließen des 4-Pin Steckers steht.  Soll ich jetzt doch das 11er BeQuiet holen oder wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Frage war im letzten Strang dazu auch nur, ob alle 12V Leitungen im Board parallel geschaltet werden, oder ob von den einzelnen Anschlüssen bestimmte Funktionen betrieben werden, was mir leider niemand mit Sicherheit beantworten konnte. Natürlich läuft die CPU auch mit der Hälfte der CPU Phasen. Aber man kauft kein teures Board, wenn dann 1/3 der CPU-Stromversorgung lahm gelegt ist, am besten noch Asymetrisch.



Ich habe die Stromversorgung des ASUS X99 A-II mit der des MSI X99A SLI PLUS verglichen. Dieses benötigt nur den 24-PIN + 8-PIN Stecker.
Dass das ASUS X99 A-II den weiteren 4-PIN Stecker benötigt würde ich auf den speziellen "OC-Sockel" des ASUS Mainbords zurückführen.



> Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung: "Besserer Schutz vor Überspannung: Der zusätzliche 4-Pin-Stromstecker teilt sich die Stromversorgung mit dem Standard-8-Pin-Stecker, um die Belastungen auszugleichen und genügend Spielraum für das Übertakten der neuesten Intel-CPUs bis zum Limit zu bieten."



Das bestätigt Thresholds Aussage bzgl. des extreme OC. Allerdings frage ich mich wie das Wort "teilen" in diesem Zusammenhang  genau zu verstehen ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Kannst du alles so lassen, das ist wie erwähnt für Leute, die das letzte Prozent mit Stickstoffkühlung rausholen wollen 

@interessierterUser: Den Adapter kannst du auch gleich sein lassen. Da teilen sich dann schön zwei Leitungen einen Pin. Ob das so sinnvoll ist beim extremeOC?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung: "Besserer Schutz vor Überspannung:  Der zusätzliche 4-Pin-Stromstecker teilt sich die Stromversorgung mit  dem Standard-8-Pin-Stecker, um die Belastungen auszugleichen und  genügend Spielraum für das Übertakten der neuesten Intel-CPUs bis zum  Limit zu bieten.".


Und was bedeutet es im Detail'? Mir ist es nicht klar. Ich lese daraus, dass die CPU Spannungsversorgung aufgeteilt wurde auf den 8-PIN und den 4-PIN Stecker. Man reduziert also die Spannungstabilität der CPU minimal, oder sehe ich das falsch?
[Guide] Einführung in die Spannungsversorgung

Je mehr CPU-Phasen, umso stabiler ist die Spannung. Das sind völlig unbedeutende Nuancen, es geht mir mehr darum, es zu verstehen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Den Adapter kannst du auch gleich sein  lassen. Da teilen sich dann schön zwei Leitungen einen Pin. Ob das so  sinnvoll ist beim extremeOC?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vier Kabel gehen rein, vier gehen raus, je zweimal 12V und zweimal Nullleiter, passt schon, es ist nur ein 4-PIN Stecker, sonst hätte ich es nicht empfohlen.
Nachtrag: Falsch, Du hast Recht, es sind ja nur drei Pins belegt. BETRUG... Aber gut, ich würde es trotzdem machen...
Mainboard Stromadapter Netzteil fur Pentium 4 4-Pin 4-polig ATX 1.3 P4 Power 12V | eBay

Darum würde ich einen Adapter kaufen. Damit macht man nix kaputt und nix falsch. Und bis der da ist, kann man den Rechner bedenkenlos betreiben


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Wenn du schon unsicher bist, den Rechner ohne den 4-Pin zu betreiben bezüglich Stabilität, dann würde ich doch nicht auf 2,50-Adapter vertrauen, die Überlast auf Pins verursachen und ihn zum schmelzen bringen können. Dass man nichts kaputt macht, würde ich da nämlich nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ja, würde ich, weil die CPU niemals soviel Strom ziehen wird, das irgend ein Kabel der Stromversorgung an seine thermische Grenze kommt.
Aber es wäre sichergestellt, dass alle Funktionen auf dem Board funktionieren. Und vermutlich würde ich in der Situation der Netzteil tauschen

TE, damit Du es auch verstehst. Im Rechner sind die Spannung recht gering, dafür die Stromstärken sehr hoch. Die Widerstände von Kabeln,
insbesondere Übergangswiderstände an Steckern sind darum nicht zu vernachlässigen. Durch eine CPU fließen schon mal 100A und mehr....
Da kann man sich über billige Adapter Gedanken machen und wie Plutoniumsulfat schon sagt, ideal ist er vorgeschlagene Adapter nicht


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Je mehr CPU-Phasen, umso stabiler ist die Spannung. Das sind völlig unbedeutende Nuancen, es geht mir mehr darum, es zu verstehen.



Bei den CPU Phasen steckt immer eine Menge -- wenn nicht ausschließlich -- Marketing Geschwafel drin.
Niemand weiß, wie viel Leistung eine einzele CPU Phase überhaupt verarbeiten kann, das ist immer abhängig vom Mainboard Hersteller.
Es sieht also toll aus, wenn das Board 12 CPU Phasen hat, aber ist irrelevant, wenn diese 12 Phasen weniger leisten können als die 8 Phasen eines anderen Mainboards.
Von daher solltest du nicht so viel darauf geben. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die 8 Phasen, die die X99 Boards so in der Regel haben, mehr als ausreichend für alle Übertaktungsversuche sind. Und wenn ein Board mehr Phasen hat, dann ist das das gleiche, als wenn auf einem Netzteil die Bezeichnung "Gaming" oder "SLI Ready" steht.

Dass die Asus Boards jetzt wegen Broadwell den 4 Pin extra haben, damit mehr Stabilität vorhanden ist, ist ebenso Marketing Geschwätz.
Und den Asus OC Sockel hat mein X99-S Board auch schon, aber ich habe keinen weiteren 4 Pin Stecker.
Und so richtig einen Vorteil sehe ich beim OC Sockel sowieso auch nicht, ebenso Marketing Gelabere.
Mag sein, dass das unter LN² irgendwas bringt aber für uns normale User ist das alles unerheblich.

Von daher kann man sich den extra 4 Pin Anschluss in einen feuchten Kuhfladen drücken. Deswegen würde ich weder das Netzteil wechseln noch einen Adapter kaufen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Das ist es auch komplett ohne Adapter. Das Board wird über den 24er versorgt, alle Funktionen sind verfügbar.

100A in der CPU? Könnte schwierig werden, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> 100A in der CPU? Könnte schwierig werden, oder?


100A, und1,2V sind 120W, das ist nicht viel für eine übertaktete CPU ....


----------



## ronde (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Okay, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich wohl einfach das E10 500 W behalten, falls es mal mit der Leistung / Stabilität des Systems nicht reichen sollte, werde ich es ja auch merken. Bishr läuft auf jeden Fall alles super, auch Overwatch und CS GO liefern sehr flüssig beim ersten Anspielen. Nachher werden mal die Audio und Videoprogramme getestet. 

Kurze Frage noch zum Ram-Takt. Der ist bei mir mit Max Badwitdth auf DDR4-2133 eingestellt (war so automaitsch im Bios). Laut Intel Website kann der Prozessor bis 2400 MHz, mein Ram kann ja aber 3000 MHz. Macht es Sinn den Takt hochzustellen (auf 2400 oder 3000?)? Und reicht es dafür, im Bios die MHz Zahl zu verändern oder muss man da auch noch was an der Spannung oder so ändern.
Ich nämlich schon im Bios lediglich die Taktzahl geändert des RAMs, dann kam aber eine Art Error beim Neustart mit dem Hinweis "OC failed". Also habe ich die Vermutung ich muss paar mehr Settings vornehmen, richtig?


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Nicht mehr als 2666MHz.
Alles darüber verursacht nur Probleme. Den RAM kannst du manuell im Bios auf die entsprechenden Werte einstellen.

Wenn du den RAM einfach mit 3000MHz im Bios einstellst, knickt dir logischer Weise der Rechner weg, weil du Straps auch noch einstellen musst. Das hast du sicher nicht gemacht. Daher der Fehler.
Daher. Vergiss 3000MHz, schenkt dir Straps und nimm 2666MHz. Das läuft dann.


----------



## ronde (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power fÃ¼r Audioproduktion*

Okay, habe nun den Ram Takt auf 2666 Mhz gestellt und sollte glaube ich passen (siehe auch Screenshot die NB Frequency ist zwar eine andere, aber bei DRAM Frequency steht  1333,1 MHz). Das passt doch so, richtig?

Dann noch eine kurze Frage zum CPU übertakten. Habe etwas recherchiert und folgendermaßen angepasst. Bus Speed bei 100 MHz gelassen, Core Spped auf 40 gestellt und Core Voltage mal auf Auto gelassen. Im Windows alle Energie Optionen ausgeschaltet, so dass der CPU konstant bei 4 GHz läuft. Die VCore ist nun bei 1,224 was glaube ich passen sollte (siehe auch den Test Intel Core i7-6800K: Overclocking, Power & Temperatures). Habe außerdem ein Screenhost angefügt. 
Denkt Ihr das passt so oder gibts noch etwas zu verbessern? Wichtig ist halt, dass das System stabil läuft und mir nicht abraucht, jedoch glaube ich das OC auf die konstanten 4 GHz bringt schon etwas - was meint Ihr, passt das so oder laufe ich da irgendwelche Gefahr? 

Die ersten Tests in Windows waren gut, Idle Temperatur bei 35-37 Grad, Rendern eines Videos gerade bei 60-70 Last Temperatur so bei 55 Grad.


----------



## ronde (8. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Rechner mit viel Power für Audioproduktion*

Ups - Doppelpost :/


----------

